# This job is making me racist



## NC252 (Jan 8, 2016)

With the demographic of Uber leadership, match with the demographic who put trump the chump in office, match with the demographic of my most self centered, entitle, complaining, back stabbing pax.....I'm really starting to have a strong dislike for a certain demographic like I have never had before.....its in my face, and my tone of voice, it's in my eyes... I wasn't raise to feel like this..... I don't want to feel like this.....


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

Being racist is a choice, choose not to be racist and realize there are good and bad people of every creed and color.


----------



## Debra Rey (Apr 18, 2017)

Damn Snobs! I feel you. The key is to know yourself and other fakers don't matter.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

NC252 said:


> With the demographic of Uber leadership, match with the demographic who put trump the chump in office, match with the demographic of my most self centered, entitle, complaining, back stabbing pax.....I'm really starting to have a strong dislike for a certain demographic like I have never had before.....its in my face, and my tone of voice, it's in my eyes... I wasn't raise to feel like this..... I don't want to feel like this.....


Who? Up here in Seattle that description describes a lot of pax, of all races.


----------



## NC252 (Jan 8, 2016)

Debra Rey said:


> Damn Snobs! I feel you. The key is to know yourself and other fakers don't matter.


And it's not all...usually it's the ones that's well off or have a rich family.... It's like they are on a mission to treat me like I'm less ....it starts from hello....when I say my usual hello how are today, and they say good, without asking me how I'm doing.....Then the one form of conversation is them accusing me of going the long way, or complaining that my car has "too many miles" on it or the one lady who complained that my seat belt was too tight and that didn't get the response she wanted, at the end of the trip she yells out the that the seatbelt buckle hit her in the face, when I was watching her the entire time and if didn't....but she got out holding her face yelling that my seat belt injured her.....as her friends came running to her rescue...... Some very weird people!!!!



Lissetti said:


> Who? Up here in Seattle that description describes a lot of pax, of all races.


I guess it's a class thing, I find the richer a pax is the more of a a hole they are....


----------



## everythingsuber (Sep 29, 2015)

One of the dangers of dealing with the general public on a regular basis is that you begin to instinctively profile people. If it becomes an issue it may be a sign you need a bit of a break. It's usually that you are stressed a little.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

NC252 said:


> With the demographic of Uber leadership, match with the demographic who put trump the chump in office, match with the demographic of my most self centered, entitle, complaining, back stabbing pax.....I'm really starting to have a strong dislike for a certain demographic like I have never had before.....its in my face, and my tone of voice, it's in my eyes... I wasn't raise to feel like this..... I don't want to feel like this.....


Me too, its middleaged millionaires in palm beach!


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

That's why I asked. Up here we got Tech Giants Like Amazon, Microsoft, Google, T-Mobile, F5, Expedia, and...............Uber. Predominately I hear complaints from other Uber drivers about these tech workers and especially Amazon and Uber tech employees. Another NOT favorite is the HB1 visa employees at Microsoft. (East Indian) About 75% of Microsoft's employees are HB1. So much so that the entire region around the Microsoft campus (called Redmond Washington) is now Little India with all the Indian grocers and restaurants everywhere.

I've rarely had problems with Tech workers myself, just because I'm in college studying that field and they see my textbooks and treat me respectfully. I hear they can be atrocious to ride share drivers though. In my experience the HB1 visa's are just a waste of my time because they rarely go more than a couple of miles, usually the grocery store, the males reek of armpits and a$$, and both male and female reek of curry. 

Most times I tend to have more problems with Privileged Frat boys either sober or drunk. And Mallrats. I really hate Mallrats.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Lissetti said:


> . And Mallrats. I really hate Mallrats.


Yeah... i think this is common ground we all share!


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

So you dislike Liberals, Conservatives and young people who couldnt care less about politics.


Would have been easier to just say you hate everyone, like the rest of us do...


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

NC252 said:


> .white women are OK if it's one or two of them, but if it's a group of them they gets a little *****y....


White women in the car gets really loud really fast if they are Happy, Drunk, Excited, or under 30. "OMAHGAAAAWD!! Like...Are you KIDDING ME??"

I swear if I hear one more whiney-drawl from my back seat.........! You know what I mean. They talk in that slow drawn out vocal fry voice that sounds like they are singing. Basically...KARDASHIAN!


----------



## Red Leader (Sep 4, 2016)

NC252 said:


> With the demographic of Uber leadership, match with the demographic who put trump the chump in office, match with the demographic of my most self centered, entitle, complaining, back stabbing pax.....I'm really starting to have a strong dislike for a certain demographic like I have never had before.....its in my face, and my tone of voice, it's in my eyes... I wasn't raise to feel like this..... I don't want to feel like this.....


It has nothing to do with Uber. The sooner you realize that, the sooner you can identify your problem. If in fact you even have one.



wk1102 said:


> Yeah... i think this is common ground we all share!


I loved that movie.


----------



## SurgeWarrior (Jun 18, 2016)

NC252 said:


> With the demographic of Uber leadership, match with the demographic who put trump the chump in office, match with the demographic of my most self centered, entitle, complaining, back stabbing pax.....I'm really starting to have a strong dislike for a certain demographic like I have never had before.....its in my face, and my tone of voice, it's in my eyes... I wasn't raise to feel like this..... I don't want to feel like this.....


Its probably the fact that you never wanted to hang out with a ghetto crowd, now you are putting them into your car and being treated like their servant..its not you, its the company you work for! Head up and bite your tongue! It wasnt like this when the rates were higher..for the most part its all trash of human beings! But never judge..I have the utmost respect for the single mom from the shtbag neighborhood who goes to work to support her kids and still offers me a dollar or two as a tip! But what really chafes my ass is the private college kids who dont even know how to say hello or thank you! I dont expect them to tip but simple manners goes a long way.


----------



## Smokenburn (Oct 23, 2015)

I hear you. I'm sick of stuck up entitled brats. For me it's black women who are tickling my racist bone. 80% of them. Indians too. I've noticed that they are migrating in masses to the white suburb areas (and even into the mountains where people want to distant themselves from the bullshit), whereas for example Buford Highway in Atlanta is very diverse: Mexican, Asian, etc. but very few Indians. Some think they are better than everyone else and think they are white bankers, doctors, etc. the minute they set foot in America. I'll tell you this though - Indian food isn't anything compared to the food on Buford Highway - dozens of fantastic Mexican, Chinese, Japanese, Cantonese, Thai, you name it restaurants. Over weight white women are some of the worst as well. They are always haggling fares and complaining about something.

There are days most people I meet are friendly, others are a trainwreck.


----------



## NC252 (Jan 8, 2016)

SurgeWarrior said:


> Its probably the fact that you never wanted to hang out with a ghetto crowd, now you are putting them into your car and being treated like their servant..its not you, its the company you work for! Head up and bite your tongue! It wasnt like this when the rates were higher..for the most part its all trash of human beings! But never judge..I have the utmost respect for the single mom from the shtbag neighborhood who goes to work to support her kids and still offers me a dollar or two as a tip! But what really chafes my ass is the private college kids who dont even know how to say hello or thank you! I dont expect them to tip but simple manners goes a long way.


It's the rich that I'm talking about.... It is humbling to have the poorest people in the worst neighborhoods give you a tip....but a group of 4 millionaires in the richest neighborhoods are loud rude slam your door, complain that you are going longest way, and never ever tip.....these are the ones I can't even pretend to like anymore......my distain for them is pouring out of my pores....



Smokenburn said:


> I hear you. I'm sick of stuck up entitled brats. For me it's black women who are tickling my racist bone. 80% of them. Indians too. I've noticed that they are migrating in masses to the white suburb areas (and even into the mountains where people like to hide from the bullshit), whereas for example Buford Highway in Atlanta is very diverse: Mexican, Asian, etc. but very few Indians. Some think they are better than everyone else and think they are white bankers, doctors, etc. the minute they set foot in America. I'll tell you this though - Indian food isn't anything compared to the food on Buford Highway - dozens of fantastic Mexican, Chinese, Japanese, Cantonese, Thai, you name it restaurants. Over weight white women are some of the worst as well. They are always haggling fares and complaining about something.
> 
> There are days most people I meet are friendly, others are a trainwreck.


Unfortunately as a black man, I must agree, any day I have 3 or more black women.... I say goodbye to my good rating cause its definitely gonna take a hit..... I never had no issue with black women, they just are usually unfriendly.... Like they don't say a word but hey and bye.....


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

NC252 said:


> who put trump the chump in office,


Isn't that Greensboro NC you're from? I think many of your neighbors put him in office.


----------



## ChortlingCrison (Mar 30, 2016)

I'm not prejudice. I hate everyone !


----------



## Georgie Jung (Mar 9, 2017)

NC252 said:


> And it's not all...usually it's the ones that's well off or have a rich family.... It's like they are on a mission to treat me like I'm less ....it starts from hello....when I say my usual hello how are today, and they say good, without asking me how I'm doing.....Then the one form of conversation is them accusing me of going the long way, or complaining that my car has "too many miles" on it or the one lady who complained that my seat belt was too tight and that didn't get the response she wanted, at the end of the trip she yells out the that the seatbelt buckle hit her in the face, when I was watching her the entire time and if didn't....but she got out holding her face yelling that my seat belt injured her.....as her friends came running to her rescue...... Some very weird people!!!!
> 
> I guess it's a class thing, I find the richer a pax is the more of a a hole they are....


Try picking up from Bel-Air or Hollywood Hills N of Sunset...


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

NC252 said:


> I guess it's a class thing, I find the richer a pax is the more of a a hole they are....


That must be an East Coast thing.


----------



## Guity (Oct 20, 2015)

You should take a break from Uber, take few days off, you sound stress so That's what you need to do


----------



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

Their money is all green.
Remember that!


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

NC252 said:


> With the demographic of Uber leadership, match with the demographic who put trump the chump in office, match with the demographic of my most self centered, entitle, complaining, back stabbing pax.....I'm really starting to have a strong dislike for a certain demographic like I have never had before.....its in my face, and my tone of voice, it's in my eyes... I wasn't raise to feel like this..... I don't want to feel like this.....


Don't worry,I hate white people too
People in general are troublesome.

There is a reason its been thousands if years since God visited.
He is fed up too !



NC252 said:


> And it's not all...usually it's the ones that's well off or have a rich family.... It's like they are on a mission to treat me like I'm less ....it starts from hello....when I say my usual hello how are today, and they say good, without asking me how I'm doing.....Then the one form of conversation is them accusing me of going the long way, or complaining that my car has "too many miles" on it or the one lady who complained that my seat belt was too tight and that didn't get the response she wanted, at the end of the trip she yells out the that the seatbelt buckle hit her in the face, when I was watching her the entire time and if didn't....but she got out holding her face yelling that my seat belt injured her.....as her friends came running to her rescue...... Some very weird people!!!!
> 
> I guess it's a class thing, I find the richer a pax is the more of a a hole they are....


Tell her your seat belts are set for average people,not the obeise !
That's just a clown woman hustling for lawyer money.
Shame on her pulling stunts on a working person.



SEAL Team 5 said:


> That must be an East Coast thing.


All y'all Damn Yankees are trouble makers !
On Both coasts !


----------



## FL_Dex (Nov 13, 2016)

wk1102 said:


> Me too, its middleaged millionaires in palm beach!


Ah, I see we've carried some of the same pax. The Breakers is about 50/50 nice/a-hole ratio but most of them are from out of town. A lot of the locals are letting their drivers go in favor of Uber.

I liked Palm Beach way better than the gated communities up in North Palm and Jupiter.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

FL_Dex said:


> Ah, I see we've carried some of the same pax. The Breakers is about 50/50 nice/a-hole ratio but most of them are from out of town. A lot of the locals are letting their drivers go in favor of Uber.
> 
> I liked Palm Beach way better than the gated communities up in North Palm and Jupiter.


Gated communities suck period! I did have a pick up in Bear's Club (Home to Michael Jordan, one of the Williams sisters..) to PBIA. $50 tip. She was cool as hell, im 99% sure she was some sort of a celebrity but i dont know who she was. I wouldn't know 90% of celebrities if they were in my car. House was a castle, it was one of the smaller ones too.

Picked up so many from the private hangers in PB, ugh... it will never make sense to me, chartered jets and uberX.

You ever look up the addresses after you drop? I do sometimes.



Red Leader said:


> I loved that movie.


Yeah, its a good one... Clerks is great too!


----------



## NC252 (Jan 8, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> Don't worry,I hate white people too
> People in general are troublesome.
> 
> There is a reason its been thousands if years since God visited.
> ...


I think she just wanted a reason to give me 1 star.....she was a fat miserable looking somebody and I was having a great day looking happy and all.....much as people deny it, there are still pro Jim crow/ pro slavery people amongst us.....and they prefer a guy like me on the news for robbing a convenient store, than to see me in a newer car, running a successful so call business, looking happy in life.... And they do little bs to try and "put me in my place".....


----------



## FL_Dex (Nov 13, 2016)

wk1102 said:


> You ever look up the addresses after you drop? I do sometimes.


Nah, most of them weren't all that interesting.


----------



## LA_Native (Apr 17, 2017)

Racist? Doubtful. 

But if one has a lot/enough experiences with a certain demographic, then IMO it's entirely reasonable to form "in-general-opinions" about said demographic. For example: in general, I find that women tend to like getting flowers. Is that in every case? No. But I have noticed a tendency to like getting flowers among that demographic. Another: I find that men tend to like to talk sports. And again, not in every instance, but enough to make me aware of a general trend. Auto insurance rates use similar tendencies and generalities based on age and sex. 

My .02.


----------



## NC252 (Jan 8, 2016)

LA_Native said:


> Racist? Doubtful.
> 
> But if one has a lot/enough experiences with a certain demographic, then IMO it's entirely reasonable to form "in-general-opinions" about said demographic. For example: in general, I find that women tend to like getting flowers. Is that in every case? No. But I have noticed a tendency to like getting flowers among that demographic. Another: I find that men tend to like to talk sports. And again, not in every instance, but enough to make me aware of a general trend. Auto insurance rates use similar tendencies and generalities based on age and sex.
> 
> My .02.


OK....and to sum it ....people in nicer neighborhoods are alot of time not so nice to people who are offering them a service..... Some of them like to crack the whip.....


----------



## LA_Native (Apr 17, 2017)

NC252 said:


> OK....and to sum it ....people in nicer neighborhoods are alot of time not so nice to people who are offering them a service..... Some of them like to crack the whip.....


So far -- and I've only given about 35 rides -- those people I pick up in Santa Monica, Venice, Marina del Rey have been pretty cool. I'm pretty sure my first 1-star rating came from passenger I took to Ladera Heights, but she had cause to be upset.


----------



## Tr4vis Ka1anick (Oct 2, 2016)

I am not racist.

However, I am 100% _*CLOWNIST*_


----------



## Baby Cakes (Sep 6, 2015)

NC252 said:


> With the demographic of Uber leadership, match with the demographic who put trump the chump in office, match with the demographic of my most self centered, entitle, complaining, back stabbing pax.....I'm really starting to have a strong dislike for a certain demographic like I have never had before.....its in my face, and my tone of voice, it's in my eyes... I wasn't raise to feel like this..... I don't want to feel like this.....


yall talking about ******?


----------



## Atom guy (Jul 27, 2016)

There's 2 types of racism: racism that is taught, and racism that is learned. People who were taught to be racist are operating on faulty set of facts forced on them by their parents. People who learn to be racist have had bad experiences with particular races/cultures enough times to project those bad experiences onto everyone from that race/culture.

You are learning to be racist, because you are experiencing the same negative behaviors from that particular race/culture so often it's gotten to you. It happens to a lot of people.


----------



## NC252 (Jan 8, 2016)

Atom guy said:


> There's 2 types of racism: racism that is taught, and racism that is learned. People who were taught to be racist are operating on faulty set of facts forced on them by their parents. People who learn to be racist have had bad experiences with particular races/cultures enough times to project those bad experiences onto everyone from that race/culture.
> 
> You are learning to be racist, because you are experiencing the same negative behaviors from that particular race/culture so often it's gotten to you. It happens to a lot of people.


Yep!!! But in this PC society we're not allowed to speak how we really feel, because someone feeling might be hurt...so everyone running around with these hard feelings for certain people......be when someone say "hey you just did/said something racist" people deny deny deny, and say "you people should stop playing the race card".....I will never lie to myself or other.....I wear my feelings on my sleeves.....


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

NC252 said:


> I think she just wanted a reason to give me 1 star.....she was a fat miserable looking somebody and I was having a great day looking happy and all.....much as people deny it, there are still pro Jim crow/ pro slavery people amongst us.....and they prefer a guy like me on the news for robbing a convenient store, than to see me in a newer car, running a successful so call business, looking happy in life.... And they do little bs to try and "put me in my place".....


Uber is pro slavery.
Until Robots can replace the Uber slaves !



Baby Cakes said:


> yall talking about ******?


Baby cakes ?
That is what they named the local Unfortunate baseball team here !
Baby Cakes.( why ?)
But WAIT . . . it gets worse !
The mascot is a " Nutria Rat " !
( see picture below,mascot,then web footed marsh dwelling 20 lb. Rodent which causes coastal erosion )
What the hell is wrote g with these people you may ask ?
I have NO CLUE !
( RICH PEOPLE ARE WEIRD !)
Note the large Orange front teeth on actual Nutria Rat photo . . .razor sharp,will cut you to the bone.
Almost had to sew my Dobermans nose back on due to his encounter with a baby Nutria Rat .


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

Georgie Jung said:


> *Try picking up from Bel-Air or Hollywood Hills* N of Sunset...


I dropped off two separate pax in those areas. One was a really nice 40 something woman who had a fun personality and tipped well. The other was an older guy, worst backseat driver and all around butthead. And of course no tip. Not always a class issue, but a lack of character issue.


----------



## Iceagetlc (Nov 26, 2016)

I'm a whiter than white male from the backwoods of Pennsylvania living in Los Angeles, and my absolute least favorite PAX are white. Absolutely the most entitled and least sociable people I ever deal with. 

I am always elated to see my PAX's name is Rojesh or Eun-Hong. If it were up to me, I'd pick up only Asians or middle easterners. 

Not to mention my last 3 tips were from non-English speaking pax.


----------



## SurgeWarrior (Jun 18, 2016)

NC252 said:


> Yep!!! But in this PC society we're not allowed to speak how we really feel, because someone feeling might be hurt...so everyone running around with these hard feelings for certain people......be when someone say "hey you just did/said something racist" people deny deny deny, and say "you people should stop playing the race card".....I will never lie to myself or other.....I wear my feelings on my sleeves.....


Do you remember the Water Buffalo incident? If not google it! Was a fat comment turned into a racist fiasco!


----------



## Solo1 (Apr 18, 2017)

ChortlingCrison said:


> I'm not prejudice. I hate everyone !


THIS ... The more you deal with the general public, the more you feel like this ... PeopLe lie, cheat and steal to get what they want, when they want ... If you don't give them what they want, they will go out of their way to make themselves feel better by revenge ... Bad review, no tip, complaining email ... But if you conduct 100% perfect service, you'll never hear it ... The law of percentages ... The more you deal with different people, cultures, and attitudes, the more you dislike the general public.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

It doesn't work by race for me but I can usually predict how pleasant the rider will be within 1 second of them getting in my car. Very rarely have I been wrong. I've had the good and the bad from all different races of people.


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

Everyone had prejudices bases on life experience and being in a miserable situation like driving for Uber brings out the worse in drivers.


----------



## Driverish (Apr 22, 2015)

I am not racist but.
I dont like people talk loud amongst them.
I dont like people listen music loud next to others.
I dont like people that is in Welfare


----------



## NC252 (Jan 8, 2016)

From what I can tell, it not a race thing, and most drivers are fed up with pax thinking they can pay $5-10 to own a slave for a few minutes.... Too pax think once they get in OUR cars they OWN us....


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

Picked up UberX from a charter plane pax . It's friggin surreal how ridiculous the whole situation is.


----------



## Blatherskite (Nov 30, 2016)

NC252 said:


> I have had my own set of issues with Indians... The smell and some times rudeness....


The H1B Visa Indian tech workers hail from a caste society and by virtue of their STEM schooling most of them lack the enlightened perspective they otherwise would have gained from a liberal arts education. Anyone driving them who isn't their mum or dad is decidedly too lowly to warrant recognition as a fellow human being, but fret not: they will be reincarnated into lifeforms unworthy of being trod upon by the meanest of domestic servants.


----------



## Old Smokey (Sep 13, 2015)

NC252 said:


> With the demographic of Uber leadership, match with the demographic who put trump the chump in office, match with the demographic of my most self centered, entitle, complaining, back stabbing pax.....I'm really starting to have a strong dislike for a certain demographic like I have never had before.....its in my face, and my tone of voice, it's in my eyes... I wasn't raise to feel like this..... I don't want to feel like this.....


Hey there is nothing wrong with the FUBER management or the great Americans who are making America Great Again. Only problem are you PINK HAT SNOWFLAKES who think the world owes you. Grow a pair and get a real job.


----------



## LA_Native (Apr 17, 2017)

Old Smokey said:


> Only problem are you PINK HAT SNOWFLAKES who think the world owes you.


Like those idiots who cry about foreigners "taking their" jobs. They OUT COMPETE and EARN those jobs.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

LA_Native said:


> Like those idiots who cry about foreigners "taking their" jobs. They OUT COMPETE and EARN those jobs.


LOL yeah I'd probably fall on my a$$ if I walked past a fruit orchard and saw all Europeans picking fruit. They won't do it, but they sure expect the shelves to be stocked at PC Market and Trader Joe's. BTW......Didn't the Mayflower come from some other country other than America?


----------



## iUBERdc (Dec 28, 2016)

Lissetti said:


> That's why I asked. Up here we got Tech Giants Like Amazon, Microsoft, Google, T-Mobile, F5, Expedia, and...............Uber. Predominately I hear complaints from other Uber drivers about these tech workers and especially Amazon and Uber tech employees. Another NOT favorite is the HB1 visa employees at Microsoft. (East Indian) About 75% of Microsoft's employees are HB1. So much so that the entire region around the Microsoft campus (called Redmond Washington) is now Little India with all the Indian grocers and restaurants everywhere.
> 
> I've rarely had problems with Tech workers myself, just because I'm in college studying that field and they see my textbooks and treat me respectfully. I hear they can be atrocious to ride share drivers though. In my experience the HB1 visa's are just a waste of my time because they rarely go more than a couple of miles, usually the grocery store, the males reek of armpits and a$$, and both male and female reek of curry.
> 
> Most times I tend to have more problems with Privileged Frat boys either sober or drunk. And Mallrats. I really hate Mallrats.


Watched a video of people in India running to a peeing cow and putting it all over themselves as good luck charm ...


----------



## roadman (Nov 14, 2016)

NC252 said:


> With the demographic of Uber leadership, match with the demographic who put trump the chump in office, match with the demographic of my most self centered, entitle, complaining, back stabbing pax.....I'm really starting to have a strong dislike for a certain demographic like I have never had before.....its in my face, and my tone of voice, it's in my eyes... I wasn't raise to feel like this..... I don't want to feel like this.....


i recommend you direct your anger towards the problem. Uber is the problem, not any specific race.


----------



## swingset (Feb 26, 2017)

NC252 said:


> With the demographic of Uber leadership, match with the demographic who put trump the chump in office, match with the demographic of my most self centered, entitle, complaining, back stabbing pax.....I'm really starting to have a strong dislike for a certain demographic like I have never had before.....its in my face, and my tone of voice, it's in my eyes... I wasn't raise to feel like this..... I don't want to feel like this.....


Take some small comfort in the fact that I don't even know what your race is, but I hate it.


----------



## UsedToBeAPartner (Sep 19, 2016)

NC252 said:


> With the demographic of Uber leadership, match with the demographic who put trump the chump in office, match with the demographic of my most self centered, entitle, complaining, back stabbing pax.....I'm really starting to have a strong dislike for a certain demographic like I have never had before.....its in my face, and my tone of voice, it's in my eyes... I wasn't raise to feel like this..... I don't want to feel like this.....


Driving for Uber does not make you racist. If you are (a) racist, you simply are (a racist). Sorry to hear about your sudden realization of who you are and what you are but maybe you can use this reality to help get yourself (and likely your family) out of this sick mindset. The Uber leadership is not racist, they are ignorant. The chump in office is YOUR President even if you disagree with his opinions and policies but this has nothing at all to do with Uber. I really think you need to take a Xanex and stop driving for Uber.


----------



## Polomarko (Dec 20, 2016)

I am asking myself Why I always rate corporate people 3 stars. Sometimes even 2 stars if they talking about millions but not tipping driver. By the way for more than 2500 rides I have never got tip from this people.
I am sorry but I do not like this kind. I am racist.


----------



## FloridaUber (Feb 27, 2017)

The other side isn't any better.
I much prefer the snobs to the rude assholes who think I'm their butler. Its always that one group of people who think Im supposed to wait for them while theyre getting food.

Black women, yes?


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

NC252 said:


> With the demographic of Uber leadership, match with the demographic who put trump the chump in office, match with the demographic of my most self centered, entitle, complaining, back stabbing pax.....I'm really starting to have a strong dislike for a certain demographic like I have never had before.....its in my face, and my tone of voice, it's in my eyes... I wasn't raise to feel like this..... I don't want to feel like this.....


I've once gotten a whole gas station to ROFL when I exclaimed "heeeeell no son, I only drive Asian college chicks after 2am" while turning down a Lyft ping


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

I've met a really cool friendly black guy who worked at a mobile phone store, so far I have not had any problem with black or hispanic customers, only with the white ones, the drunks and drug addicted ones.


----------



## Derpdederpdederp (Mar 23, 2017)

I honestly clown on people who irritate me. Columbus is kinda small for an Uber city so it's across the board, I wish they included a pic becaus on lyft once this girl had a selfie in the bathroom and just from that pic I knew she was a hot mess (visible turd in the toilet etc) NOPE!! There's really no particular race here that is an awful pax it's across the board with that too but I will say 90 percent of the pax are decent


----------



## Smokenburn (Oct 23, 2015)

Black female passengers screamed at me yesterday. first they have a ton of groceries at Kroger. I'm sitting at the front entrance and they have to call my phone to find me. Then they want me to move in a no parking area/fire lane with a constant flow of cars so they can load groceries and say "did you hear me?" with attitude though I was waiting 5 seconds for traffic to clear. I can't just drive into 3 cars. Then they don't ask and start putting crap in the back where I have $5K worth of AV gear for work I say NO, load groceries in the front. Then they leave the grocery cart in the middle of the road. I ask if they are going to leave it there. They say yes. I say I come to the store frequently and people leave carts all over the parking lot, it's so bad sometimes you can't even park. So I personally put their cart in the proper cart storage area 15 ft. away. (Lazy pieces of trash). Then they want to stop at BP - who knows what BP sells that they couldn't have bought at the grocery store. The entire ride one of the two girls is running her mouth saying things like, "Everywhere I go people are telling me how beautiful I am". This ***** had a massive attitude on her. We arrive at the apartments/drop off location and she berates me for not helping them carry their groceries b/c they are girls. I've had it with passengers, I will kick their ass to the curb so fast. I said, "when you start tipping maybe drivers will do that". Then they get more attitude and tell me I'm a horrible driver and they want a refund, gonna give me one star, etc. I say "I'm not a u-haul" and "you have a nasty attitude". She beligerently shouts so aggressively and loud that their neighbors dog started barking. This is EXACTLY why I do not pick up black women passengers. This *****'s name was something ridiculously pretentious. diaquinna or some shit. Why I didn't cancel I don't know. Sometimes the names are so ridiculous it is difficult to confirm if they are black women or misc. This is how you get fired/deactivated without earning it. Their ego's are so massive you will always receive one star ratings. Not to mention just how uncomfortable and exhausting it is dealing with them.


----------



## NC252 (Jan 8, 2016)

Smokenburn said:


> Black female passengers screamed at me yesterday. first they have a ton of groceries at Kroger. I'm sitting at the front entrance and they have to call my phone to find me. Then they want me to move in a no parking area/fire lane with a constant flow of cars so they can load groceries and say "did you hear me?" with attitude though I was waiting 5 seconds for traffic to clear. I can't just drive into 3 cars. Then they don't ask and start putting crap in the back where I have $5K worth of AV gear for work I say NO, load groceries in the front. Then they leave the grocery cart in the middle of the road. I ask if they are going to leave it there. They say yes. I say I come to the store frequently and people leave carts all over the parking lot, it's so bad sometimes you can't even park. So I personally put their cart in the proper cart storage area 15 ft. away. (Lazy pieces of trash). Then they want to stop at BP - who knows what BP sells that they couldn't have bought at the grocery store. The entire ride one of the two girls is running her mouth saying things like, "Everywhere I go people are telling me how beautiful I am". This ***** had a massive attitude on her. We arrive at the apartments/drop off location and she berates me for not helping them carry their groceries b/c they are girls. I've had it with passengers, I will kick their ass to the curb so fast. I said, "when you start tipping maybe drivers will do that". Then they get more attitude and tell me I'm a horrible driver and they want a refund, gonna give me one star, etc. I say "I'm not a u-haul" and "you have a nasty attitude". She beligerently shouts so aggressively and loud that their neighbors dog started barking. This is EXACTLY why I do not pick up black women passengers. This *****'s name was something ridiculously pretentious. diaquinna or some shit. Why I didn't cancel I don't know. Sometimes the names are so ridiculous it is difficult to confirm if they are black women or misc. This is how you get fired/deactivated without earning it. Their ego's are so massive you will always receive one star ratings. Not to mention just how uncomfortable and exhausting it is dealing with them.


Wow!!! I never had a problem with black female pax...except for the fact that they will ruin your rating.....


----------



## Smokenburn (Oct 23, 2015)

NC252 said:


> Wow!!! I never had a problem with black female pax...except for the fact that they will ruin your rating.....


It's true.


----------



## pismire (May 2, 2017)

NC252 said:


> With the demographic of Uber leadership, match with the demographic who put trump the chump in office, match with the demographic of my most self centered, entitle, complaining, back stabbing pax.....I'm really starting to have a strong dislike for a certain demographic like I have never had before.....its in my face, and my tone of voice, it's in my eyes... I wasn't raise to feel like this..... I don't want to feel like this.....


Do not blame Uber for this........


----------



## Coffeekeepsmedriving (Oct 2, 2015)

NC252 said:


> With the demographic of Uber leadership, match with the demographic who put trump the chump in office, match with the demographic of my most self centered, entitle, complaining, back stabbing pax.....I'm really starting to have a strong dislike for a certain demographic like I have never had before.....its in my face, and my tone of voice, it's in my eyes... I wasn't raise to feel like this..... I don't want to feel like this.....


A white snake while bite you as fast as a black snake...color doesnt matter


----------



## cakoo10 (Dec 30, 2016)

Georgie Jung said:


> Try picking up from Bel-Air or Hollywood Hills N of Sunset...


Hollywood Hills is the WORST !!! In all of LA County, they are the most self absorbed obnoxious pricks I've ever met. They are just self absorbed and extremely entitled. They show zero respect for the drivers. I avoid that area now. Had a bunch of stuck up gay guys get in bragging about how much money they made from making rich girls look like Beyoncé blah blah blah. Made me want to vomit.


----------



## Jagent (Jan 29, 2017)

Smokenburn said:


> Black female passengers screamed at me yesterday. first they have a ton of groceries at Kroger. I'm sitting at the front entrance and they have to call my phone to find me. Then they want me to move in a no parking area/fire lane with a constant flow of cars so they can load groceries and say "did you hear me?" with attitude though I was waiting 5 seconds for traffic to clear. I can't just drive into 3 cars. Then they don't ask and start putting crap in the back where I have $5K worth of AV gear for work I say NO, load groceries in the front. Then they leave the grocery cart in the middle of the road. I ask if they are going to leave it there. They say yes. I say I come to the store frequently and people leave carts all over the parking lot, it's so bad sometimes you can't even park. So I personally put their cart in the proper cart storage area 15 ft. away. (Lazy pieces of trash). Then they want to stop at BP - who knows what BP sells that they couldn't have bought at the grocery store. The entire ride one of the two girls is running her mouth saying things like, "Everywhere I go people are telling me how beautiful I am". This ***** had a massive attitude on her. We arrive at the apartments/drop off location and she berates me for not helping them carry their groceries b/c they are girls. I've had it with passengers, I will kick their ass to the curb so fast. I said, "when you start tipping maybe drivers will do that". Then they get more attitude and tell me I'm a horrible driver and they want a refund, gonna give me one star, etc. I say "I'm not a u-haul" and "you have a nasty attitude". She beligerently shouts so aggressively and loud that their neighbors dog started barking. This is EXACTLY why I do not pick up black women passengers. This *****'s name was something ridiculously pretentious. diaquinna or some shit. Why I didn't cancel I don't know. Sometimes the names are so ridiculous it is difficult to confirm if they are black women or misc. This is how you get fired/deactivated without earning it. Their ego's are so massive you will always receive one star ratings. Not to mention just how uncomfortable and exhausting it is dealing with them.


Always cancel grocery store pickups. Nothing good happens there.


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

Body odor. Environment odor (stinky house, restaurant etc.) that sticks to them. The gross fried crap food that they bring into my car. Sad truth is that the almost all of these people are people of color. Also, the ones (mostly white) who throw their cigarette down the moment you pick them up and still stink of cigarettes....Have driven for 10 minutes with windows wide open in 10 degree weather to try and get rid of the smell.


----------



## NapsterSA (Apr 18, 2017)

Pax pickups in the projects... most so far appeared underage and only going a mile or two. I simply stopped going active on that side of town, esp at night (sorry). Also, drunk white guys, or worse - a group of drunk white guys. Driven black women w/ no problems and 5 stars ratings - the funniest (to me) was a well dressed attractive 30-something who, for most of the trip, fought loudly and profanely on the phone with her BF about sex, specifically how much better she is compared to his other GFs! At the end of the 30 min trip, we exchanged kind words and we rated each other 5 stars. My favs are Hispanic guys (usually to/from work, most are happy and well mannered), and the high end "working girls" to/from expensive hotels. 95 percent of my pax are excellent and I can count on consistent tips from people who themselves work for tips, e.g. bartenders, etc.


----------



## Smokenburn (Oct 23, 2015)

Jagent said:


> Always cancel grocery store pickups. Nothing good happens there.


I don't see any reason (as independent contractors) drivers can't say, "It's $5 cash if you want help loading your personal items otherwise I can cancel". I'm not your b**ch or trying to get emotionally involved with every passenger asking you your life story. This is a business. Passengers take advantage, want you to do everything for them when you're paid $4.00 (minus expenses), and have nasty attitudes on them.


----------



## Jagent (Jan 29, 2017)

Smokenburn said:


> I don't see any reason (as independent contractors) drivers can't say, "It's $5 cash if you want help loading your personal items otherwise I can cancel". I'm not your b**ch or trying to get emotionally involved with every passenger asking you your life story. This is a business. Passengers take advantage, want you to do everything for them when you're paid $4.00 (minus expenses), and have nasty attitudes on them.


Only problem is, what if they say "ok, no thanks, I'll do it myself"? Then you're stuck waiting while they load and then unload 20 bags of groceries. I'm not sitting around and doing that for $3.00. I just refuse all grocery store rides.


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

NC252 said:


> With the demographic of Uber leadership, match with the demographic who put trump the chump in office, match with the demographic of my most self centered, entitle, complaining, back stabbing pax.....I'm really starting to have a strong dislike for a certain demographic like I have never had before.....its in my face, and my tone of voice, it's in my eyes... I wasn't raise to feel like this..... I don't want to feel like this.....


I do know what you mean, I don't like hood rats or trash of any color or creed. makes me feel uncomfortable. I get a ping accept. Get a call "iz u commim' yes I iz. i will be there in a minute. I get there at the motel lobby no one is there. I wait a few minutes, now I'm pissed because i was told to hurry. I cancel. as I'm driving away someone all the way in the back is waving wildly, Too late I already cancelled. I get another ping from then, sorry suckers bother someone else. No cancel fee, I didn't care. I don't want to deal with adults that act like ignant chillen.


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

NC252 said:


> With the demographic of Uber leadership, match with the demographic who put trump the chump in office, match with the demographic of my most self centered, entitle, complaining, back stabbing pax.....I'm really starting to have a strong dislike for a certain demographic like I have never had before.....its in my face, and my tone of voice, it's in my eyes... I wasn't raise to feel like this..... I don't want to feel like this.....


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

Smokenburn said:


> I don't see any reason (as independent contractors) drivers can't say, "It's $5 cash if you want help loading your personal items otherwise I can cancel". I'm not your b**ch or trying to get emotionally involved with every passenger asking you your life story. This is a business. Passengers take advantage, want you to do everything for them when you're paid $4.00 (minus expenses), and have nasty attitudes on them.


 You can. they can try to report you too, so it works both ways.


----------



## water4tips (Feb 17, 2015)

First off I am Muslim. Most Indians are not, yet will never down rate me for my ethnicity / religion regard less of the rivalries back home.
Only WHITE people do that, underhanded cunning picks that they are.
I have never had Indians try and cram 5 people in a sonata. Yet middle class whites have tried this shit on me twice. The one time they offered a tip, and then when getting out tried to forget about it. I asked nicely and he threw a bill at me. Then promptly one [email protected]#$&ing starred me. The same people were discussing how they only fly first class. I said to myself, can't afford uber xl, right?
A white couple the other day left a gift bag with wine bottle in my car, and then crapped my rating. Few hours later I get the call, they may have realized after that there is a channel for retrieving lost items. Didn't answer, and they never tried again out of guilt I suppose. The card was funny though "sorry we couldn't make it to your celebration" signed 3 people, even her own friends hate her. The 20$ pisz wine - I took a guzzle, and shot it in the bin.
Black women are hit and miss, some are humble, others want to make me wait 30 min to get their brats from daycare, one star if I refuse to wait, of course.
But even worse than the closet racist 4 star ******* (even after a smooth uneventful ride), are under 20yo, ANY color, they are the worst entitled spoiled over confident comp seeking scammers of any generation, in human history. They will downrate if they don't like the song, boo hoo. They always ask for aux cord, on a 5min trip? Wtf.

Then there are the ones that shatter expectations and make me not racist again. Like the white bartender who offered me 5 bucks tip on a mile trip, I declined to accept. Or the intelligent highschoolers who actually valued my insights and experience in engineering and Industry, and cared enough be inquisitive. Not this "oh why would I need advice from an uber, I know everything (I say this in my gay voice, deal with it)". Sometimes I feel another great depression is needed to humble the wasteful idiots out there, unfortunately, the rich love depressions and get richer off them.


----------



## Jagent (Jan 29, 2017)

As for racism, which is the topic of this thread. ...It works both ways.. . For me, Uber probably made me more open? It's hard to explain, but I'll try. .

I was never really against anyone because of race, but I had just not interacted with that many black women. I'd had, you know, black female cashiers, nurses, etc, but those are quick encounters. I've had plenty of friends who are black and plenty of black clients... but they've all been male. I never realized it until I started driving, but in my entire life, I'd never really spent any time with black women.

Driving for Uber, each ride has an element of intimacy. You're with another person, alone, in a small space. You get a chance to talk and know pax to a certain degree. I learned that I really like black women. I always have great conversations with them and they seem to always tip me. They're my favorite passengers of all. If you're nice to a black woman, and treat them well, they really appreciate you. They never look down on you. 

So, as much as I hate Uber, the one thing I really appreciate are the times I get to spend with different people. And it's not just black girls. .. I gave a 90 minute ride to a lady from China. She told me all about her childhood and her home. Then there were rides with guys from India, Iran, etc... Same thing. . I learned things from all of them and had a great time driving them.

In a sense, Uber kind of brings people together.... even if it doesn't pay well.


----------



## water4tips (Feb 17, 2015)

For all the folks here trashing indians and migrants. Just remember, white people came to India waaay before any Indian went to Europe or the west. And no those whites did not have a visa. And yes they trashed our nations and destroyed our currencies and put puppet corrupt rulers. To send us packing to the west, with visas, to build your shit fiat economy.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

Am i racist ?
No

Do i have less trust in people from lower income neighborhoods (especially crime ridden areas)?
YES..

Does it stop me from working those neighborhoods?
Nope


----------



## Paxhole_supreme (May 4, 2017)

I hate picking up Indians, they're so smug.


----------



## Andretti (Jan 14, 2017)

Jagent said:


> As for racism, which is the topic of this thread. ...It works both ways.. . For me, Uber probably made me more open? It's hard to explain, but I'll try. .
> 
> *I was never really against anyone because of race, but I had just not interacted with that many black women. I'd had, you know, black female cashiers, nurses, etc, but those are quick encounters. I've had plenty of friends who are black and plenty of black clients... but they've all been male. I never realized it until I started driving, but in my entire life, I'd never really spent any time with black women.*
> 
> ...


Hah! You are so right!

I grew-up in one of the largest cities in the nation, in an ethnic neighborhood in the middle of an extremely culturally diverse area and city. Consequently, I had a longterm relationship with a great black women when I was younger, as well as having dated women from other ethnicities and cultures that were not mine. Variety is the spice of life, and I like exploring different things. I also really like people, so there ya' go!

So it may sound crazy, but if you want to understand other cultures - date them! Yep! It's true!


----------



## lesh11 (Jan 4, 2017)

water4tips said:


> Only WHITE people do that, underhanded cunning picks that they are.


As one the the cunning picks, I would like to say that every driver I have ever had got 5 stars, and all but one of my 500 passengers recieved 5 stars. I have had several Muslem exchange students from Asia live with my family for a year each, and found them to be wonderfull kids.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Andretti said:


> So it may sound crazy, but if you want to understand other cultures - date them! Yep! It's true!


Giving them a ride is like an Uber short date.


----------



## Andretti (Jan 14, 2017)

Trafficat said:


> Giving them a ride is like an Uber short date.


If so, then I'd suggest your RL dates have been a bit ... lacking ...


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

That could be a fair assessment. Statistically, for me, I'm more likely to be kissed during an Uber ride. But that's probably because I never dated anyone as drunk as the typical passenger I pick up.


----------



## novadrivergal (Oct 8, 2015)

The worst riders of all are young black women in groups. That is bad news 90% of the time. Rude, demanding, low raters. It's gotten to the point I don't want to pick them up. Example: the last such group I picked up (from a party) yelled out the windows, one complained vociferously about the surge (which of course is not my fault) and actually tapped me on the shoulder when I didn't respond. To top it off they reeked of marijuana.

INDIVIDUAL black women of the same age are OK, in fact are much less likely to be drunk than white girls. Almost all of my severely intoxicated passengers are 20something white kids, more girls than boys.

The other awful category is rich young white brats whose accounts are paid for by daddy, as distinct from slightly older kids who are independent (and much better). The brats are worse in groups but they are obnoxious individually too. I try to stay the heck away from American University. Blech.

In contrast, the black college kids I pick up around Howard University are no trouble at all ... unless it's a group of women. Individually they are great pax.

Asian tourists and expats (not Americans of Asian descent) rate low and are unfriendly. I think it is a cultural thing against giving anything a "perfect" rating rather than spite.

The very best passengers are low and middle income people going to or from work. They are NEVER trouble, they often tip. More than half are black or Latino and they are great pax regardless of ethnicity. I work mostly Friday/Saturday night (I took tonight off). Taking the bartenders, barbacks and servers home after I'm done with their customers is a pleasure. Around 4:30/5 am I start getting people who have to go to work early, same deal. I would even take pool if I could somehow know the rider was going to/from work.

I am not racist but I'm observant.


----------



## Uberdecatur (Oct 25, 2016)

Smokenburn said:


> I hear you. I'm sick of stuck up entitled brats. For me it's black women who are tickling my racist bone. 80% of them. Indians too. I've noticed that they are migrating in masses to the white suburb areas (and even into the mountains where people want to distant themselves from the bullshit), whereas for example Buford Highway in Atlanta is very diverse: Mexican, Asian, etc. but very few Indians. Some think they are better than everyone else and think they are white bankers, doctors, etc. the minute they set foot in America. I'll tell you this though - Indian food isn't anything compared to the food on Buford Highway - dozens of fantastic Mexican, Chinese, Japanese, Cantonese, Thai, you name it restaurants. Over weight white women are some of the worst as well. They are always haggling fares and complaining about something.
> 
> There are days most people I meet are friendly, others are a trainwreck.


Black women are the worst. Everyone else is tolerable. And I am a black man Lol!
Black women always sit directly behind you when their are 3 empty seats..smh that alone is irritating!


----------



## Jagent (Jan 29, 2017)

Uberdecatur said:


> Black women are the worst. Everyone else is tolerable. And I am a black man Lol!
> Black women always sit directly behind you when their are 3 empty seats..smh that alone is irritating!


Aw man.. everyone is down on black women? Makes me sad. ... I really like the black women I've given rides too. They've been great and they tipped too.


----------



## humblyballin (Apr 5, 2017)

I am racist against other white females, especially ones also from California. I enjoy the company of black male riders because they are chill, but I'm also scared they might get aggressive, prob just do to the media. Indian males I have picked up have all been nice. Asians are friendly. Most Mexicans have been friendly, some South Americans get weird but I think it is just a cultural thing and not on purpose. The best are other white people who are just as anti-social as myself, or think they are better than me because I am driving them when I actually have a nicer car than them etc...


----------



## NC252 (Jan 8, 2016)

Uberdecatur said:


> Black women are the worst. Everyone else is tolerable. And I am a black man Lol!
> Black women always sit directly behind you when their are 3 empty seats..smh that alone is irritating!


And I think they feel having a normal convo with a Uber driver is like sex on a first date.... It's taboo for black women to get in and have a friendly chat.... It has happened but it's very rare....black/asian guys are usually the coolest, Asian and Spanish women are always friendly....with whites it can go either way....they can be very cool or a little too pushy and arrogant, and some will give you that vibe like "I hate you and your people" "trump for life" "I'm going to make sure this is a one star trip".... But usually white women are cool if they are by themselves.....


----------



## Tonybdavies (Jan 23, 2017)

I've got my dislikes narrowed down to one trait not race. Unnapreciative passive aggressiveness. From experience these are my worst clients; passive aggressive, says thank you but for some reason I've been 1 starred. I know I can't tell if it was them but I know it was. This leads me into describing that as plain unnapreciative. Just appreciate my service, don't compare me to a limo, and rate me accordingly. That's all I expect if I've lived up to my end of the contract


----------



## NC252 (Jan 8, 2016)

Tonybdavies said:


> I've got my dislikes narrowed down to one trait not race. Unnapreciative passive aggressiveness. From experience these are my worst clients; passive aggressive, says thank you but for some reason I've been 1 starred. I know I can't tell if it was them but I know it was. This leads me into describing that as plain unnapreciative. Just appreciate my service, don't compare me to a limo, and rate me accordingly. That's all I expect if I've lived up to my end of the contract


That's true....some people get in and treat you like you done something wrong right from the beginning.....


----------



## Arete (Jan 31, 2017)

NC252 said:


> I think she just wanted a reason to give me 1 star.....she was a fat miserable looking somebody and I was having a great day looking happy and all.....much as people deny it, there are still pro Jim crow/ pro slavery people amongst us.....and they prefer a guy like me on the news for robbing a convenient store, than to see me in a newer car, running a successful so call business, looking happy in life.... And they do little bs to try and "put me in my place".....


I do not deny that there are bigoted individuals who think that their group is better than the "other", but I also recognize that there are also a number of us who project certain traits upon other people. Sometime we are too quick to ascribe specific personality traits/characteristics/belief systems to people we don't really know. Fact is, people are sometimes just unpleasant and/or having a miserable day and take it out on others. Who knows what the case was in the specific example you provided.

And I say all of this as someone who is multi-racial with experience in both diverse and ethnically/culturally homogeneous places.


----------



## Sueron (Sep 16, 2016)

Lee239 said:


> Being racist is a choice, choose not to be racist and realize there are good and bad people of every creed and color.


Isn't that the truth!

I have more problems with drunks (not the average ones that have had a few drinks) , even had to have them removed (1 trip) from my car. They are the demographic that I hate!


----------



## Fubernuber (Jan 15, 2017)

NC252 said:


> With the demographic of Uber leadership, match with the demographic who put trump the chump in office, match with the demographic of my most self centered, entitle, complaining, back stabbing pax.....I'm really starting to have a strong dislike for a certain demographic like I have never had before.....its in my face, and my tone of voice, it's in my eyes... I wasn't raise to feel like this..... I don't want to feel like this.....


Strange. Up in new york the so called trumtards are the only ones who tip. Its the leftists millenials who all the drivers hate taking. We have a certain rich demographic who drivers hate but atleast they use uber black.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

NC252 said:


> With the demographic of Uber leadership, match with the demographic who put trump the chump in office, match with the demographic of my most self centered, entitle, complaining, back stabbing pax.....I'm really starting to have a strong dislike for a certain demographic like I have never had before.....its in my face, and my tone of voice, it's in my eyes... I wasn't raise to feel like this..... I don't want to feel like this.....


work the airport, much less riff raff, I find.


----------



## Derpdederpdederp (Mar 23, 2017)

Smokenburn said:


> Black female passengers screamed at me yesterday. first they have a ton of groceries at Kroger. I'm sitting at the front entrance and they have to call my phone to find me. Then they want me to move in a no parking area/fire lane with a constant flow of cars so they can load groceries and say "did you hear me?" with attitude though I was waiting 5 seconds for traffic to clear. I can't just drive into 3 cars. Then they don't ask and start putting crap in the back where I have $5K worth of AV gear for work I say NO, load groceries in the front. Then they leave the grocery cart in the middle of the road. I ask if they are going to leave it there. They say yes. I say I come to the store frequently and people leave carts all over the parking lot, it's so bad sometimes you can't even park. So I personally put their cart in the proper cart storage area 15 ft. away. (Lazy pieces of trash). Then they want to stop at BP - who knows what BP sells that they couldn't have bought at the grocery store. The entire ride one of the two girls is running her mouth saying things like, "Everywhere I go people are telling me how beautiful I am". This ***** had a massive attitude on her. We arrive at the apartments/drop off location and she berates me for not helping them carry their groceries b/c they are girls. I've had it with passengers, I will kick their ass to the curb so fast. I said, "when you start tipping maybe drivers will do that". Then they get more attitude and tell me I'm a horrible driver and they want a refund, gonna give me one star, etc. I say "I'm not a u-haul" and "you have a nasty attitude". She beligerently shouts so aggressively and loud that their neighbors dog started barking. This is EXACTLY why I do not pick up black women passengers. This *****'s name was something ridiculously pretentious. diaquinna or some shit. Why I didn't cancel I don't know. Sometimes the names are so ridiculous it is difficult to confirm if they are black women or misc. This is how you get fired/deactivated without earning it. Their ego's are so massive you will always receive one star ratings. Not to mention just how uncomfortable and exhausting it is dealing with them.


I wouldn't have picked them up they act like that ***** you are not getting in my car, let them learn a lesson. Tell Uber why you didn't accept the ride if you have dashcam footage send it over to them. The footage enough would be evidence of why I wouldn't let their ratchet asses in my car



novadrivergal said:


> The worst riders of all are young black women in groups. That is bad news 90% of the time. Rude, demanding, low raters. It's gotten to the point I don't want to pick them up. INDIVIDUAL black women of the same age do not give me nearly the same level of issues. Example: the last such group I picked up (from a party) yelled out the windows, one complained vociferously about the surge (which of course is not my fault) and actually tapped me on the shoulder when I didn't respond. To top it off they reeked of marijuana.
> 
> The other awful category is rich young white brats whose accounts are paid for by daddy, as distinct from slightly older kids who are independent (and much better). The brats are worse in groups but not great individually either. I try to stay the heck away from American University. Blech.
> 
> ...


I agree entirely with you observation, we have a mixed group of people. I would prefer picking up the working folks


----------



## Jagent (Jan 29, 2017)

NC252 said:


> And I think they feel having a normal convo with a Uber driver is like sex on a first date.... It's taboo for black women to get in and have a friendly chat.... It has happened but it's very rare....black/asian guys are usually the coolest, Asian and Spanish women are always friendly....with whites it can go either way....they can be very cool or a little too pushy and arrogant, and some will give you that vibe like "I hate you and your people" "trump for life" "I'm going to make sure this is a one star trip".... But usually white women are cool if they are by themselves.....


That isn't true. ... at least not for me. Black women are great. Very easy to talk to and have a nice conversation. They're really very nice if you treat them right. I make them laugh and it always turns into a great ride.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

View attachment 119264


Solo1 said:


> THIS ... The more you deal with the general public, the more you feel like this ... PeopLe lie, cheat and steal to get what they want, when they want ... If you don't give them what they want, they will go out of their way to make themselves feel better by revenge ... Bad review, no tip, complaining email ... But if you conduct 100% perfect service, you'll never hear it ... The law of percentages ... The more you deal with different people,
> 
> cultures, and attitudes, the more you dislike the general public.


MARK TWAIN ( Samuel Clemens,American Philosopher,the GEROGE CARLIN of the 1800's)SUMMED IT UP :


----------



## mattsabre (Nov 21, 2016)

For every dick pax there is always somebody who makes me smile.

I picked up four from the bowling alley and they were hammered and immediately said "we're going to Del Taco"..."Sorry, I don't do drive-thru during surge, it's just not worth my time (especially if you are a rude ahole who doesn't think to ask if it's ok if I take you to a drive-thru)"....much cursing, grumbling and insults as they get out. She tells me to 'get that shit outta here' as I drive off.

Next pax are a group of guys who are totally cool and tip me $20 as I drove them to three separate stores to find liquor. It's all good in the world again until the next dick.


----------



## UberGirlBoss (Mar 29, 2017)

NC252 said:


> I have had my own set of issues with Indians... The smell and some times rudeness......but rich whites top the cake fars as I'm concerned....


 Same here in Boston....


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Uberdecatur said:


> Black women are the worst. Everyone else is tolerable. And I am a black man Lol!
> Black women always sit directly behind you when their are 3 empty seats..smh that alone is irritating!


Bf (also black) won't date black girls. lol. I ask why but he won't ever say.

Personally while some races tend to have similar traits, that doesn't mean everyone that is the same color has the same beliefs. So not all but majority i'd admit, of Indians and Chinese, are bargainers. That's just one example. There are many others of course but the point is, this shouldn't make you racist...


----------



## NapsterSA (Apr 18, 2017)

Sueron said:


> Isn't that the truth!
> 
> I have more problems with drunks (not the average ones that have had a few drinks) , even had to have them removed (1 trip) from my car. They are the demographic that I hate!


For this reason I have a self-imposed midnight(ish) curfew. From 12 til closing, you get a whole different category of pax... the types who can't stand up and are also more likely to hurl. I have made rare exceptions -- stayed out til 2:30 AM on cinco de mayo and made over $300 that night in fares & tips, but man it was stressful! My (drunks) preference are the couples who go out for a dinner/drinks date and take a $10 Uber ride to avoid a DUI.

I agree with others here that the poor-middle class to/from work pax are the best. I've even had Hispanic McD's workers put $1 - $2 in my tip jar.


----------



## Georgie Jung (Mar 9, 2017)

cakoo10 said:


> Hollywood Hills is the WORST !!! In all of LA County, they are the most self absorbed obnoxious pricks I've ever met. They are just self absorbed and extremely entitled. They show zero respect for the drivers. I avoid that area now. Had a bunch of stuck up gay guys get in bragging about how much money they made from making rich girls look like Beyoncé blah blah blah. Made me want to vomit.


I now give all riders 1 star unless they earn the other four. My solution is working.


----------



## Coffeekeepsmedriving (Oct 2, 2015)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> That must be an East Coast thing.


its a jersey thing...idiots live here


----------



## FormerDriverAtl (Nov 15, 2015)

Coffeekeepsmedriving said:


> its a jersey thing...idiots live here


New Jersey people aren't idiots, they're fake New Yorkers on one side and fake Philadelphians on the other with a chip on their shoulders.


----------



## Andretti (Jan 14, 2017)

FormerDriverAtl said:


> New Jersey people aren't idiots, they're fake New Yorkers on one side and fake Philadelphians on the other with a chip on their shoulders.


----------



## rod knocker (May 19, 2017)

I guess it helps if your 6,2 n 300 pounds n look like a biker asshole I don't have many problems at all n I haul 90 percent drinking people although I'm very up front n skip the bullshit when a pax gets in n complains about ubers gps I siply tell them were going to use the gps or your going to give me directions not doing both now the drunks I simply say if you don't have the common descenty to tell me your going to get sick so I can pull over u can get out n pay 3 times as much for a cab I still have a 4.9 lol I also think the india kids / people are the rudest people ive met besides odler black woman in my case n no I'm not racist we got enough assholes in this world we don't need anymore


----------



## Lelekm (Apr 12, 2017)

I'm lucky I live in the south where rich young white frat boys who use the aux cord to blast their profanity-filled rap music (which always cracks me up) still get out and look me in the eye to say, "Thank you, ma'am!" Lol


----------



## rod knocker (May 19, 2017)

I'm in iowa we have a variety of people my favorite people to haul are the gay people I love the look on there face when I roll up in my 4 door ram or my scion xb n see a big ******* its priceless well a lot of people are like that when they see a big bearded red neck until they talk to me then its all good lol


----------



## Springfield Honda (Mar 27, 2017)

In my experience it's not so much the race as it is the reason for the ride. This is why I choose to work the early morning rush starting around 4:30 am. Most of these people are either getting off graveyard or going in early for work. As the morning rush turns to 7 am, the ones I'm not too fond of are the ones who are running late, wondering aloud, "Could there maybe be a faster route? I'm running behind today."

Yeah, ****. That faster route disappeared because you didn't leave on time. Life happens, but you're lucky you got a ride before that surge turned to 3.0x+, so sit down and STFU if you can't handle my cheerful rainbow unicorn driving self who's also trying to get you in a good mood before going to work and spreading your toxicity to others at the office.

SB: The ones who tip me most frequently are Black riders in service industries. The ones who tip me the most are riders in service industries. The ones who tip the least who also think a Honda Accord door needs to be slammed with the force of Thor are those in white-collar professions (i.e., those who were my colleagues before I took a leave of absence). This also applies to Lyft where I get tipped way more often and in greater amounts.


----------



## Rat (Mar 6, 2016)

NC252 said:


> With the demographic of Uber leadership, match with the demographic who put trump the chump in office, match with the demographic of my most self centered, entitle, complaining, back stabbing pax.....I'm really starting to have a strong dislike for a certain demographic like I have never had before.....its in my face, and my tone of voice, it's in my eyes... I wasn't raise to feel like this..... I don't want to feel like this.....


Yes, you are a racist


----------



## FormerDriverAtl (Nov 15, 2015)

Rat said:


> Yes, you are a racist


Just to make sure. Is disliking white supremacist attitudes now considered racist? Please clarify.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Coffeekeepsmedriving said:


> A white snake while bite you as fast as a black snake...color doesnt matter


Yet you never forget the color of the LAST SNAKE that bit you.

Dont matter who you are.

Personally, im starting to be cautious of female snakes.


----------

